
Here Comes Another Bubble (YouTube 2007) - sosuke
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6IQ_FOCE6I
======
sosuke
Today's homepage and the recent news got me thinking of this old video.
Everything is on fire but everything is still going well. Not just well the
market and stable businesses are much better now than 2007.

